# boot loop



## MacroKaiju (Jun 9, 2007)

ok, due mainly to an idiosyncracy my computer has and the way I deal with it I've worked my notebook into a boot loop. Solutions? I should also mention that I'm broke and can't find my way out of a wet computer box.

Now something else bugs me, I have multiple unfinished photoshop files that are close enough to completion i can taste it after weeks of work. Are they SOL?


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 9, 2007)

How far does the system progress when booting? Does it get past the BIOS and into your operating system and then restart, or does it restart in the bios?

You could try putting in a bootable CD, such as a linux distribution CD or the Windows XP install one, and seeing if breaking the chain might fix the problem. (Not saying you need to _do_ anything with the CD once it loads, just get it to load and then restart again [removing the CD of course]). 

If you've got a floppy drive you can also try sticking in any old floppy, again, just to have it try and break the chain. ("Invalid System Disk" is a good thing here )

If you're getting some error messages would you mind telling us them? Also, how far along boot does it get? If it's windows, maybe we'll get through this, if it's a mac.. good luck!


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 9, 2007)

well as far as I can tell the boot error screen pops up, teh timer counts down and I get about as far as the 2nd windows logo (the one that has the "change boot order" option. then there's a quick flash of blue that literally is literally as fast as you can blink and abck to the first boot menu.

I've chatted with tech support and they said do a system check and if that passes put in the reboot disc. Since this will probably delete files right now I'm looking into a m/m usb cable to pull files from my laptop to the family pc in an attempt to save 5 weeks of photoshop work >.=.< . Cause lets just say whould that particular file disapear or become corrupted you'll soon be reading about a mass genocide in the american midwest.

Now I wish I could figure out a way to use an existing network cable instead of a new usb adaptor to do this. but for some reason when I try to connect I get the error message saying my laptop modem is not working. which might have somethign to do with the fact that I can't boot up ~.=.~


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2007)

This may seem like a shin kick to you(after reading about your current situation), although it is always best to back up every important file you have. USB Flashdrives are very useful MacroKaiju. They can be unplugged from a system on a whim.

Backup = good  ;d


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, this is a common problem. Unfortunately there could be allot of things that cause the problem: bad hard drive, bad memory, bad video card, bad memory, or software problems.  You mentioned that you were going to do system checks (with tech support) how did that turn up? Also for backing up data, if your hard drive is OK, the easiest way on a laptop is to grab one of those usb laptop hard drive caddy's (you can get them at Best Buy or Fry's) then take your hard drive out of the laptop and plug it into the caddy. Plug the caddy into the computer and boom you can access all of your files. The caddy should be cheap, probably around 20 or 30 bucks and removing the hard drive should be one or two screws at the bottom or side of the laptop. 

If you have a flash drive you could also download a boot CD that will allow you to transfer your data to the flash drive, but sometimes this can be a pain in the ass. If you have any questions go ahead and ask, I'll try to help you if I can.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you get into Safe mode? (While booting, tap F8 repeatedly)

If you can, you can backup files to CDs or DVDs, or even further diagnose the problem. If you have the option and ability, you can also copy files over your local network to another computer from inside safe mode (Choose 'Safe Mode With Networking' as your safe mode choice).

Try uninstalling any new programs you may have installed recently, same with devices. Check the event log for errors. (Start>Run Type in eventvwr.msc and hit enter.. Check the 'System' tree.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 9, 2007)

aye, I'm running out of options and patince with this thing *eye twitches* The usb cable I just picked up seemed like a good idea course leave it to radio shack to complicate things making you install the transfer software on BOTH computers. Hell the usb port connection isn't even showing up. snarl... There goes the external harddrive theory compaq tech support was ranting off. But, one link they gave me had something that looked like it could be a caddy.

Unfortunatly for me the nearest best buy I know of is in the next county, where at exactly I have no clue. Add to this that tech support advised me to run a quick test of my HDD; should it pass I stick in teh reboot disk. It failed. Now what? I know it's a software problem which happened because I lost power during bootup.

sigh, I've had the feeling I need to take it into a shop but now it seems like I need to take it in and lose stuff. Now, will I lose everything, a majorty, some, or a couple files?


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 9, 2007)

If it was a problem with your boot sequence being interrupted, you could try the F8 thing again, but this time choose, 'Last Known Good Configuration' instead of Safe mode.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 9, 2007)

I deal with this a lot at uni....the best (and i found so far, the only) way of fixing this is to insert a windows xp (or other OS depending what your machine is running) CD and boot from the cd..... it will go through all the loading up sequence then it will get to the options...Press *R* for repair and it will take you to an msDOS screen....

once at the dos screen type in *fixboot* (or similar type in *help* to bring up a list of options) then press *y* (this is because it will ask if you want to procede) once this has completed type in: *chkdsk* and select the C: drive....

this SHOULD fix your problem without you losing any of your data


----------



## net-cat (Jun 9, 2007)

Ugh.  Boot-time bluescreens. As others have suggested, tap F8 repeatedly at start up. Pick the option "Disable automatic reboot on system failure." (I don't know if that's the exact text of the option. It's something like that, though.) Let it try to boot into Windows. It'll bluescreen. Find the line labeled "STOP: 0xSTUFF". Copy it into a post. I can usually tell what the problem is from that.


----------



## Kougar (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry mate, but I can personally attest that computer to computer USB cable transfers are only possible with slow FTP-like software apps, it's not even worth the cost of the special crossover USB cable that is required.

Since this is a notebook, did you verify all the fans work, re-seat the RAM modules, and various stuff? Unplug the thing and remove the battery to let it sit for 10 minutes? Since it is a notebook hard drive the only way to move the drive to a desktop would be an external hard drive enclosure (that uses 2.5" drives) or a special IDE adapter that will let you plug the drive into the standard desktop IDE port. Unless the hard drive itself failed, you shouldn't lose anything at all unless a repair shop decides to reformat or use a recovery disc to "recover" the system to the same state it shipped to you in. Shops tend to only do that as a last resort after getting specific permission, to avoid suits and such but it doesn't hurt to ensure that first.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 9, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my old notebook.  I lost everything when I reinstalled Windows XP


----------



## codewolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> I had a similar problem with my old notebook.  I lost everything when I reinstalled Windows XP



Thats the point i'm trying to make....windows has a repair option which will (most likely)fix it....


----------



## Starburst (Jun 9, 2007)

I didn't get the option to repair ;-;


----------



## net-cat (Jun 9, 2007)

That happens when your Windows partition either doesn't exist or is so unbelievably screwed up it can't be recognized. It happens. Sometimes "chkdsk /f" will fix it, sometimes it won't. (Personally, I've taken to putting two partitions on my laptop...)


----------



## RailRide (Jun 10, 2007)

Computer-to-computer cabling only works as a transfer/file rescue  option when both computers are functioning somewhat normally. In your case one of them is not. 

So, in order to rescue your files, you'll have to get one of those external USB drive enclosures and put the hard drive of the ailing system into that before connecting it to the other computer. That way, hardware/software issues on the affected computer don't get in the way of your first priority--rescuing all those files you put so much work into.

Then you can concentrate on fixing the other problems (which might require nuking the whole thing and reinstalling)

---PCJ


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 10, 2007)

oh sweet thanks guys. I've got it workign again and everythign seems to still be in one piece ^.=.^

And Oni *pulls out a data pen*

I owe you guys one for saving my sanity, what's left of it


----------



## codewolf (Jun 10, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> oh sweet thanks guys. I've got it workign again and everythign seems to still be in one piece ^.=.^
> 
> And Oni *pulls out a data pen*
> 
> I owe you guys one for saving my sanity, what's left of it



lol who would'v guessed youd get tech support for a PC on a furry forum??


----------



## RailRide (Jun 10, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> oh sweet thanks guys. I've got it workign again and everythign seems to still be in one piece ^.=.^
> 
> And Oni *pulls out a data pen*
> 
> I owe you guys one for saving my sanity, what's left of it



What ultimatley fixed the problem? The solution you found might help someone else in the future.

---PCJ


----------



## codewolf (Jun 10, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> MacroKaiju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea-yea "help someone"  you jus wanna know who got the right answer and can get bragging rights


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 10, 2007)

Well... of course we're interested! XD

And the ungreedy reasoning behind it? So we know what to try in the future!

And you know.. perhaps a touch of ego stroke


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, so the bragging rights and box of doughnuts will go to either Codewolf or HaTcH. Why one or the other? Because since they both suggested the boot cd they were both right, and there can be only one winner so these two lucky furs get to battle to the death for the prize! 

Gentlemen please enter the ring!
Now for your battle I bestow you Codewolf with a broadsword and shield for giving me the jargon to smite the bootloop monster.
HaTcH, for your help in suggesting the boot cd first I give you a fishing net and a trident which both smell of fish.

LET THE BATTLE BEGIN! 
~fanfare~


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 10, 2007)

*grips the trident with both arms and splays his legs. The fishing net is draped via a tether across his back. Bending his knees, he puts his ears back and shows some teeth*

Rawr.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 10, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> Ok, so the bragging rights and box of doughnuts will go to either Codewolf or HaTcH. Why one or the other? Because since they both suggested the boot cd they were both right, and there can be only one winner so these two lucky furs get to battle to the death for the prize!
> 
> Gentlemen please enter the ring!
> Now for your battle I bestow you Codewolf with a broadsword and shield for giving me the jargon to smite the bootloop monster.
> ...


meh... lets jus call it a draw  i ll have the dougnuts.. HaTcH can have the box 
oh and with the jargon thing.... i fix bootloops etc all the time... its what i get for being the unofficial computer tecchie in my uni halls


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 10, 2007)

*Drops weapons and scampers over to Codewolf.*

Mrarf?

*Accepts the box, and places it on his head and smiles*


----------



## codewolf (Jun 10, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> *Drops weapons and scampers over to Codewolf.*
> 
> Mrarf?
> 
> *Accepts the box, and places it on his head and smiles*


hehe i knew you'd want the box... now instead of giving cookies... i can give donuts


----------

